# Food and Crate Size Recommendations



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Counting down the weeks and prepping for the arrival of my new puppy! Hoping some of you seasoned pro's can help me with food choice and a crate. 

Food: I plan to feed my guy natural food and am considering Go! Natural in Duck (I've been told duck will be especially good for a hav's coat). Any thoughts, recommendations? His breeder is feeding him a different brand so I will have to transition him over a few weeks. 

Crate: My breeder recommended I start with a small, cat size crate while he is still a wee pup, which I plan to do. In terms of his next, permanent crate, what size do you recommend (I expect him to grow to 10-12 lbs). Also, what about the open vs. plastic enclosed crates. Any preferences for one over the other?

That's it for now but oh my I am feeling overwhelmed.....what to buy...what not to buy....

thanks!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

How exciting!! Bringing home a puppy is equal to bringing home a baby in my eyes! Except puppies grow up WAy to fast! 
We chose to kep Tillie on the food her breeder started her on, "Taste of the Wild: Prairie Formula" she had never had any problems and it was resonable $$ wise. At 10 1/2 months she has always done great on this food. What does your breeder have your pup on now? 
As for the crate, I'm not sure if you want to buy 2 different sizes or if you could buy 1 and block off part of it when your pup is young? Also, have you thought about getting an exercise pen as well as a crate? Many members here start their pups out in an x-pen to help with potty training. I recommend getting a wire/metal crate as that way your baby can always see you. With the plastic crates, your pup will have a much harder time seeing you just because of the way the crate is designed.
When are you getting your pup? boy or girl? Have you picked out a name yet!?
So excited for you!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pooch said:


> Counting down the weeks and prepping for the arrival of my new puppy! Hoping some of you seasoned pro's can help me with food choice and a crate.
> 
> Food: I plan to feed my guy natural food and am considering Go! Natural in Duck (I've been told duck will be especially good for a hav's coat). Any thoughts, recommendations? His breeder is feeding him a different brand so I will have to transition him over a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Go Natural PetCurean is a good company. Stick with Chicken or Turkey or fish . Save the more exotic Duck in case your dog developes an allergy. Sabine's advice.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, I'm very excited! My breeder has him on Purina Pro Plan Select which I've been told is "okay". For the crate, I'm able to borrow a small cat size one which I'm getting because he's a 5 hour drive away. My breeder suggested that size is better for the drive home and would be good for him for the first little while til he out grows it, then I'll get his permanent crate. I am getting an x-pen and plan to set that up with his crate inside of it. The pet store guy suggested I lay pottie paper (oh, that's not what it's called, but I'm at a loss for the proper term...)....

My guy's name is Fionn (as in "Finn"). He is adorable! I'll be bringing him home the first week of June and he'll be 11 weeks. I have a work trip end of May/beginning of June that I need to take so I'm waiting til I'm back from that to get him. Can't wait!!


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is the crate that I got, http://www.petco.com/product/100529/Precision-Pet-3-Door-Deluxe-Great-Crate.aspx . I love it because it has a divider that comes with it so I can cut the crate in half for potty training purposes while he is a puppy. I also like the metal ones because he can see me when I am cooking dinner and whatnot, so he doesnt become anxious that I am not around.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks...what size did you buy?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I got 2 crates for Brody. His permanent crate which is a Precision Crate size 24L, 18W, 20H (and came with a divider). I also got him a cheap plastic vari kennel jr in small (19X12.3X19). So far, he mostly uses the cheap plastic one and I'm using the wire one right now for a toy box. The plastic one is light enough for me to tote back and forth to work every day and sits on a chair nicely next to my bed. He tends to settle down better in the plastic one as well, when he can see too much he doesn't want to settle down. I do have a sneaky suspicion that he is going to figure out how to get out of the wire crate as well, as the latching mechanism seems ridiculously easy to do from the inside of the crate to me.


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

The one I bought is for 25lbs or under. My breeder also gave me a new soft canvas crate that I use for the car and upstairs in my room for bedtime.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I use a plastic crate that was given to me it's small I mostly use it in the car and the sisters snuggle in it together. I almost bought a wire one when we got Zoey but never got around to it she slept on my bed from day one and I had a gate in the kitchen nook so . I had bought a play yard for kids and Maddie cried too much so I used the different parts as gates and I move them around a lot


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

I also meant to ask about shampoo, conditioner and grooming spray. Any recommendations on what lines to use?


----------

